# Obnoxious, obstructive, blank adverts blocking right hand side of main page?



## GlynH (Jul 14, 2017)

Is it just me or do other users see these obnoxious, black adverts obstructing the forum one-line summaries on the right hand side of the main page?

It's bad enough that adverts block essential items but it seems a total waste of time that they just appear as black, blank boxes and advertise nothing at all.

I read these forums using Mac & iPad on Safari if that might make a difference?

Thanks & kind regards,
-=Glyn=-


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 14, 2017)

At first, I didn't see the issue on my PC using Firefox or Chrome, but with Microsoft Internet Explorer and Edge, the black appeared as I scrolled down and disappeared as I scrolled back up. 

Then, suddenly realizing I had AddBlock+ enabled, I turned it off and the black boxes then appeared on Firefox and Chrome.

I'll drop a PM to CR guy, he has a person who looks into the technical end of things.


----------



## JBSF (Jul 14, 2017)

*CR Is Choked Out with Advertising*

Is anyone else having trouble with popups and other ads on CR? On my phone, I consistently get a big bar that flies up from the bottom and which tends to evade my attempts to close it. On two different laptops, when I scroll down on the home page to look at new posts, a huge black bar blocks out that entire section of the page. It has three whirling circles implying that some video is linked in it. It makes it impossible to get to any of the links.


----------



## JBSF (Jul 14, 2017)

GlynH said:


> Is it just me or do other users see these obnoxious, black adverts obstructing the forum one-line summaries on the right hand side of the main page?
> 
> It's bad enough that adverts block essential items but it seems a total waste of time that they just appear as black, blank boxes and advertise nothing at all.
> 
> ...



Sorry. I did not notice your post and started a thread myself. I have had this problem for more than a week, and it is a complete PITA. I also have issues on my smart phone, but they are different than the huge black box that blocks access to much of the home page.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 15, 2017)

*Re: CR Is Choked Out with Advertising*

Not seeing anything like that on my iPhone or Mac (Safari), just the usual banner ads.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 15, 2017)

*Re: CR Is Choked Out with Advertising*

Refreshing the page will usually get my screen to behave again.


----------



## JBSF (Jul 15, 2017)

*Re: CR Is Choked Out with Advertising*



BeenThere said:


> Refreshing the page will usually get my screen to behave again.



Thx. I'll try that.


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 15, 2017)

Turn off Javascript and 99.9% of ads disappear.


----------



## Zv (Jul 15, 2017)

*Re: CR Is Choked Out with Advertising*

Yeah I get the pop up from below black banner with ads or dodgy looking bogus articles about making wads of cash. It's annoying but I've gotten used to it. Seems to occur when scrolling down on my phone.


----------



## awair (Jul 15, 2017)

9VIII said:


> Turn off Javascript and 99.9% of ads disappear.



Thanks 9,

That worked for me - wasn't sure if it was the recent OS upgrade, or just a subtle change.


----------



## justawriter (Jul 15, 2017)

Have to chuckle, just noticed that on the first (so far only) page of responses, the first interstitial ad is a normal banner for amazon, but the second interstitial is completely blank. Someone has a a "keep my ad off pages complaining about ads" script, I think. ;D ;D ;D 8)


----------



## justawriter (Jul 15, 2017)

justawriter said:


> Have to chuckle, just noticed that on the first (so far only) page of responses, the first interstitial ad is a normal banner for amazon, but the second interstitial is completely blank. Someone has a a "keep my ad off pages complaining about ads" script, I think. ;D ;D ;D 8)


After posting, that space was filled by Discover Student Loans. I guess we now know who has no standards.


----------



## Fatalv (Jul 15, 2017)

9VIII said:


> Turn off Javascript and 99.9% of ads disappear.



I haven't tried the javascript disable, but also redirecting DNS works great. For an added fun time you can setup DNS/BIND on a local machine/NAS and have it serve appropriately sized photos of your own in place of ads 

I recently revisited this idea since CR front page introduced facebook style video ads which auto load. IMHO nothing drives me away from a site faster than this.


----------



## David_B (Jul 15, 2017)

Are you using Chrome?

Google are taking a very dim view of advertising that annoys and seem to be building in things to Chome to stop intrusive advertising.

Why is Chrome being updated to stamp on various types of advertising? Google wants to sell ads and for Google to sell ads successfully requires ads to have value and for ads to have value the experience of consuming the ad needs to not annoy.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 15, 2017)

David_B said:


> Are you using Chrome?
> 
> Google are taking a very dim view of advertising that annoys and seem to be building in things to Chome to stop intrusive advertising.
> 
> Why is Chrome being updated to stamp on various types of advertising? Google wants to sell ads and for Google to sell ads successfully requires ads to have value and for ads to have value the experience of consuming the ad needs to not annoy.



Since it happens on Chrome, Firefox, IE, and Edge, what is your point?


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 14, 2017)

I’m getting very annoying pop ups on my iPhone when I go into the site. It’s aboit testing an iPhone 9. Why would that be? It blocks access to the page.


----------

